# When did yours lose the puppy bark?



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

At what age did your dog(s) lose their high pitched puppy bark? Before Emma my youngest dog was a year at adoption. Emma has a really high pitched puppy bark when she's excited still, its incredibly irritating! If she wants to let me know someone is at the door she has a "big girl bark" but when playing with Tessa she does the high pitched bark. I was wondering how much longer I can expect to "enjoy" this? lol.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd lost his "puppy bark" about about 6 months old. His bark now is loud, masculine and sometimes, annoying!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Forever? All of my dogs exhibit higher pitched barking when they are excited. In that situation, I don't think you'd want to see a deep bark.

A high pitched bark is different from a deep bark and they mean different things. A high pitched bark is usually excited, frustrated, or relates to prey drive. A lower "big dog" bark has more to do with defense. You get the lower bark when they see something they don't like, when they're defending themselves or their territory. And defense can be fearful or assertive. It just sort of depends on the dog.

Dogs do have different voices too. Some just have naturally deeper barks than others, and as they grow up and their physiology changes usually they will get a slightly deeper bark. At a year though, she's not going to change too much physically.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I know that dogs have different barks and different barks for different things, I can always recognize which dog is barking. This is a REALLY high pitched bark though, like so shrill I feel like my ears are bleeding! So I really hope she grows out of it. 

She isn't a year yet, she's not done teething. Still has one canine to come in...


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

about 12-13 weeks, something scared ecco in the house and she busted out her big protective girl bark.


----------

